# Linux is a doomed operating system; here's how you can save it



## xitij2000 (Apr 1, 2010)

While being a proponent of Linux -- and open source software in  general -- there are some things about Linux which make me doubt its  future as an operating system.
 I have a turbulent relationship with Linux, and while I have switched  to Linux many times, I keep coming back to Windows. And no, it's not  because some Windows application that I use is not available, and no it  isn't because I have hardware which isn't supported. It isn't because I  have to mess around with the command line every once in a while -- I  actually like that part.


 My problem with Linux is, that it makes it very difficult to handle  porn.


 You might be shocked right now. Why would Linux make it difficult to  hide porn, you ask? Well...


 First of all, most versions of Linux have very poor multimedia  support when it comes to proprietary formats. While distributions such  as Linux Mint include common codecs, and VLC is just one repository  away, with most others this task is too convoluted, it almost seems  contrived. The poor support for hardware acceleration for H.264 playback  on Linux means that I am unable to enjoy my 1080p HD porn without  suffering through choppy "action" sequences.


 As if this wasn't bad enough, Linux has very poor support for hiding  porn from family members. Its insistence on using MIME for determining  file formats -- instead of the arbitrary characters after a dot in the  file name -- means that Linux goes on displaying file thumbnails even  after the offending extensions have been removed. Even after renaming  that "Hot-chicks-getiton.avi" to "system-kernel.sys". the file insists  on opening using my default media player.


 Since I avoid watching and storing porn on my Linux system I find  myself back using Windows quite often; once there I find it difficult to  move back knowing what's in store. I fear for the future of Linux, and  believe that a serious issue such as this can affect Linux adoption even  on servers. Which system administrator wouldn't want to sneak into a  server room for a quick dose of his favorite erotica? This problem has  gone on long enough that I no longer expect a solution, and only hope  than when the end of Linux comes, all the Linux-run porn websites don't  go down with it. 



 There may be hope yet. Sign this petition to make Linux a more "friendly"  OS.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2010)

Hahahahahaa


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 1, 2010)

well, u cant get everything for free!! 
in graphics nothing can beat open source.and u cant blame Linux for this silly reason.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

khmadhu said:


> well, u cant get everything for free!!
> in graphics nothing can beat open source.and u cant blame Linux for this silly reason.



Lo and behold!! Victim No.1.


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 1, 2010)

Good april fool


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 1, 2010)

Hmmm.... Very serious problem....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2010)

khmadhu said:


> well, u cant get everything for free!!
> in graphics nothing can beat open source.and u cant blame Linux for this silly reason.



rofl


----------



## 6x6 (Apr 1, 2010)

abe bachche ki jaan loge kya? 

 good april fool


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 1, 2010)

Rofl ~Is it really a serious issue? I think the linux devs right now have lot more issues to work on rather than this one .


----------



## 6x6 (Apr 1, 2010)

It is serious issue. One of my friend inserted his pen drive with some important files and some porn photos , and ubuntu poped up thumbnails of files/photos, which was really awkward.


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2010)

hahahaha niaaaaaaa


----------



## xitij2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Due to overwhelming response, I am happy to announce that I will be taking donations for this cause...

... no no, please! I must insist that you keep your contributions under 10,000 per head...

...sigh.. fine send how-much-ever you like... just don't cry... OK?


----------



## prashanthnbhat (Apr 2, 2010)

I can't believe you. You say you mess around with CLI.


xitij2000 said:


> It isn't because I  have to mess around with the command line every once in a while -- I  actually like that part.


chmod and chown are your friends...

BTW, your post is too damn funny . . .


----------



## xitij2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

prashanthnbhat said:


> I can't believe you.


Are you calling me a liar? 
tut tut tut, silly child



prashanthnbhat said:


> You say you mess around with CLI.


Note how I say "mess with" and not something like "super-productive-**** with"



prashanthnbhat said:


> chmod and chown are your friends...


Yes, indeed they are my friends... and they have nothing good to say about you.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 2, 2010)

It's funny how all those who are very concerned decided not to sign the petition.


----------



## Krow (Apr 2, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> Windows does not allow me to store porn safely. I named the folder recycle bin and yet my cousin sister checked it and pwned me.



Linux is definitely safer.


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2010)

in resurrection we trust.


----------



## ico (Jul 13, 2010)

<Pryoidain> What are you trying to hide?
<asaph> Nothing that needs encryption, I just want it to be tricky to find.
<Pryoidain> got a separate /tmp partion?
<asaph> of course.
<Pryoidain> unmount it then copy sh!t to /tmp. It will actually copy it to the /tmp directory on the ROOT filesystem. then when you remount /tmp, the directory becomes a pointer, pointing to the real one, but without removing any of your files in the physical directory on the root system.
<Pryoidain> No one will ever find them unless /tmp fails to mount, or they're looking for it. even if they're looking for it, they'll see them in /tmp and assume their garbage, that is if you name them right.
<asaph> ...that's fu(king genius.
<Pryoidain> I know, I've been hiding my porn under the /boot directory for about 3 years now.


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 13, 2010)

Tar the file and encrypt it using gpg as per this tutorial: Linux: How to Encrypt and decrypt files with a password

You can create alias in .bashrc to run decryption and extract command.


----------



## xitij2000 (Jul 13, 2010)

That's all fine, but IMO that's overdoing it.
Linux makes it too easy to just create disk images and mount them. Why bother with encryption? 
It is unlikely you will be hiding your porn from someone who has the capability to mount a disk image in Linux. Each and every person I've met till now who knew how to work with Linux already had a pr0n collection!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 13, 2010)

xitij2000 said:


> That's all fine, but IMO that's overdoing it.
> Linux makes it too easy to just create disk images and mount them. Why bother with encryption?
> It is unlikely you will be hiding your porn from someone who has the capability to mount a disk image in Linux. Each and every person I've met till now who knew how to work with Linux already had a pr0n collection!


put that disk image in that hidden /boot and encrypt it


----------



## Garbage (Jul 13, 2010)

ico said:


> <Pryoidain> What are you trying to hide?
> <asaph> Nothing that needs encryption, I just want it to be tricky to find.
> <Pryoidain> got a separate /tmp partion?
> <asaph> of course.
> ...



LOL... hahaha...


----------



## shri (Jul 14, 2010)

Heights of Open Source Knowledge


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 14, 2010)

xitij2000 said:


> That's all fine, but IMO that's overdoing it.
> Linux makes it too easy to just create disk images and mount them. Why bother with encryption?
> It is unlikely you will be hiding your porn from someone who has the capability to mount a disk image in Linux. Each and every person I've met till now who knew how to work with Linux already had a pr0n collection!


So if you really want to hide the stuff, images won't suffice. Use GPG. GPG uses such a strong encryption method, its impossible to decrypt it without password.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 14, 2010)

5 star rating to this thread


----------



## Garbage (Jul 14, 2010)

The Unknown said:


> So if you really want to *hide the stuff*, images won't suffice. Use GPG. GPG uses such a strong encryption method, its impossible to decrypt it without password.


Technically, you aren't *hiding* it. You are just making it unreadable (un-*playable*?  ) for them who don't know how to *open* it.


----------



## ico (Jul 14, 2010)

btw, this thread was just started as an April Fool prank.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 15, 2010)

^^
Who cares? Its funny to read. Isn't it?

Now i got a strong reason to stick with Windows as per OP's first post...


----------



## xitij2000 (Jul 15, 2010)

The Unknown said:


> So if you really want to hide the stuff, images won't suffice. Use GPG. GPG uses such a strong encryption method, its impossible to decrypt it without password.





Garbage said:


> Technically, you aren't *hiding* it. You are just making it unreadable (un-*playable*?  ) for them who don't know how to *open* it.



Actually I think having a couple of password protected files lying around is more of a giveaway than simply renaming them or putting them in an unexpected folder.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 15, 2010)

There is one more way. Isn't it possible to hide one file in the metadata section of another file ?


----------



## vignesh (Jul 15, 2010)

Lol. You could rename your files with a . in the front.


----------

